# My 60 gal journal!



## _ kT (Feb 22, 2012)

hey guys. so some of you may remember the thread i made asking about which setup to buy. i ended up picking up a 60gal setup off a long time BCA member (who coincidentally turned out to be one of my buddies, which i found out upon arriving at his house, but that's a story for another day). the setup was listed as a basic setup with tank, stand, lights, heater, canister filter, etc. all top of the line products too. he ended up giving me bags and bags and bags (literally 5 bags) of extra goodies, things like a brand new uv sterilizer, about 6 powerheads, test kits, fish medication, food, and a lot of other random misc stuff. so thanks again jackson!

anyway, onto some pics. it's a community tank with most attention towards the angels. as of today i have clown loaches, australian rainbows, koi angels, marble angels, silver angels, torpedo barbs, rainbow sharks, a red tail black shark, a bala shark, some scissortail raspboras, some harlequin raspboras, some neon tetras, a betta and some golden balloon rams. pretty colourful tank and the colours on all the fish are showing a lot more colours with the new light fixture that came with the tank! enjoy the pics! and thanks to all the members that helped me out!

just a few pics of some of the goodies
















my decorations in the foreground









here's what i was going from, a 30gal. quite overstocked and pretty terrible looking too, if i do say so myself









tank moved in and ready to be cleaned!


----------



## _ kT (Feb 22, 2012)

all decorated, cycled, heated and ready for fish! missing the black background in this shot









and finally..the final product, fish and background in!























well that's all guys, hope you enjoyed the photos!


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Look Great,and I'm sure Your Fish are much happier too.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

The tank and stand are really a showpiece now, _KT! It's wonderful how this worked out for you and your fish. It looks like Jackson gave you everything you could possibly need for years to come. (A UV sterilizer, even!) A lovely tank and a great BCA story.


----------



## bettafish (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome tank! However, your betta is going to get torn apart by the angels and pretty much everything else, so I would get a separate tank for it


----------



## _ kT (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks guys! My betta was one of the original dwellers in my tank so hes been in there since my angels were nickel sized. The coexist really peacefully. Wouldnt be the first time fishes that shouldnt coexist do in my tanks though. My rainbow sharks and my red tail are practically friends!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

The tank looks great! My son's betta ended up in my angel tank..no problems at all.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

diddo on the betta, i've got a male and female crowntail in with my angels with no issues at all. 

Great looking tank kT! glad you found such a good deal! 

is that real plants in there?


----------



## _ kT (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks everybody! the plants are mostly real with some fake ones tossed into the mix


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice driftwood, too.


----------

